# duck/goose sausage& snack sticks



## Duckngoose (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone on here have a good recipe for making good duck or goose bulk sausage? Would like to find an easy way to process lots of geese and ducks. We make some snack sticks, but they often turned out to be a little greasy (we added 25% bacon) and cooked to 170/180 degree internal temp.

1) Any suggestions for making bulk sausage? Do you have any preferred stored-bought sausage mixes or recipes?

Any suggestions for making snack sticks? We have been using the Cabelas 19mm snack stick casings, adding jalepenos, high temp cheese, 20-25% bacon, and store-bought snack stick mix. Then, cook in oven until internal temp reaches 170 (usually takes around 2 hours). Any suggestions? All help will be greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

I have had a lot of luck with the store bought seasonings. I take right around 15lbs of goose and 10lbs of pork fat. I buy the 21mm casings. Once I have everything stuffed into the smoker they go. Once I started making mine this way I can't keep any around the house as everyone eats them up. I have never added cheese to mine but I think I'm going to try it this year. I have read where people are just buying a hard cheese instead of paying a lot for the high temp and having good results. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I use PS Seasonings.

I make the summer sausage and brats. Onion garlic brats and the Cajun brat mix are great. I have made them into fresh sausages so you have to cook through when you take them out of the freezer. The Cajun brat mix is a good one to put a couple hours of smoke on. So they are partcially cooked. you just need to finish them on the grill.

The summer sausage I get the 2 lbs casings and you can burn through lots of ducks and geese making 10 sticks or so. I mix my waterfowl about 70-30 or 60-40 with pork shoulders. It keeps it from getting too greasy with just pork fat.

good luck and enjoy.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds good :thumb:


----------

